# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  راهنمایی برای دانلود فایل دیتا (.obb) و ذخیره در بازی برای اندروید

## saeid4x

سلام دوستان 

من یه بازی کوچیک ساختم و دیتای بازی رو از فایل apk جدا کردم ...فایل apk رو روی مارکت گذاشتم.... فایل دیتا با پسوند .obb رو روی سرورم گذاشتم ... حالا چطوری باید فایل دیتا رو دانلود کنم؟ و چطوری و کجا باید ذخیره کنم؟

بازی برای اندرویده.

----------

